# nuc stands



## beefarmer (May 2, 2010)

does anybody have a good way to put nuc boxes up off the ground on some sort of stand they build. question is nucs are like 22 inches long, thought build a stand out of like 4x4 legs and 2x6 sides and ends, would be sturdy enough, but seems it won't be wide enough and might tip over. was thinking a stand long enough to line up 8 or 10 nucs on each stand? looking for good ideas


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

I use something like these, only longer.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I was given a few pieces of 2 X 12 PT and set them on blocks of 6X8 PT for the most recent stands I built. Any long lumber could be used. I ran a few long screws into the blocks. I used donated door mats and carpet for weed control..


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm putting mine on migratory pallets this year. 6 five framers per pallet.


----------



## ApricotApiaries (Sep 21, 2014)

My favorite stands are built out of a grocery pallet. Depending on the size of the pallet I can get 4-10 nucs on them. I add some 1x4 as legs. mounted using lag-bolts, the legs can hinge inward so the pallet sits flat on the truck or in storage, but the legs fold down when placed in the yard. the basic idea can be gleaned from this Randy Oliver (http://scientificbeekeeping.com/a-california-beekeeper-returns-down-under/) There is a photo about 2/3 of the way down. The important details are in the piece of wood that ties the legs together. It needs to be positioned so it sits against the pallet when open, and nests nicely when closed. I have not found this practical for all of our pallets, but I really like the design for our nucs.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I use the smaller wood pallets with 16" long treated 4" x 4" legs screwed to the pallets. It holds a lot of weight and two full sized hives (10 framers) perfectly. You can easily get three nucs on one.


----------



## J.Walters (Sep 24, 2015)

I can't take credit for the design, but I saw them taking a queen rearing class in Cleveland. With a circular saw, 4x4, treated 2x4, and lags, they can be moved or broke down easily and you can also extend them from 8' wide - up to 14'...for nucs. Do not go wider then 8' for hives, tend to bow the 4x4's with the weight. You can also make the legs taller so you wouldn't have to bend over as much. If anyone wants a detailed measurement drawing, let me know...
























https://www.facebook.com/WaltersGardenBlog/
https://www.facebook.com/Kaydees-Bees-Honey-1053883847979029/


----------



## beefarmer (May 2, 2010)

thanks for all the suggestions, i kinda had in mind what tim ks has made, was more worried about it being top heavy and a good wind blowing it over. have and still do use some 4 x4 wood pallets, but they all seem so cheaply made i,m not sure they would last a season outdoors. just have to get something up off the ground, that bending over gets old real quick


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

I do something similar to the one Tim has listed, but I don't make mine movable. I dig a post hole and set the posts. Once they are in the ground, I can level the stand, which is something that's a bit harder when you precut the stand legs. After the stand is leveled, I cut the post off flush with the top. 

If you have a lot of rain, you can put a half inch or so spacer on the backside to allow water to run out the front of the hive.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

My permanent stands were made from 2 inch well casing.


In this area, mineral for cattle, come in these blue tubs and they work great for nucs and small hives. They will not support the weight of 2 deeps and 2 or more chambers. I can get all I want for free. Farmers simply discard them. They are also great for swarm hives as they are too slick for mice to climb up the sides. Can be left out all year.












These blue tubs are great for nucs.










cchoganjr


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

I have settled on two 4x4 posts resting on cinder blocks. There are two cinder blocks on each end of the nuc stand. The first few seconds of this video show you what I mean. If you don't want to hear my blabber just mute it 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6g1MFhCYZCc


In this arrangement the biggest investment is the time spent in leveling the blocks before adding the posts. Whilst the individual components are relatively cheap they can often come up from free to cheaper still on Craigslist. I am short and find 2 cinder blocks to be the right height. If you are tall 3 might be better.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

My latest round of oak pallets stands have been out in the weather for three years so far with no adverse effects.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I put one nuc hive on top of a metal trash can.
Now the idea of using a fiber glass aluminum 32' ladder with
the cinder blocks or metal trash cans might be a good nuc hives
stand this coming queen rearing season. Need to get those
nucs build first though. And watch out for the ants!


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Going to use an old rusty galvanized gate set on cinder blocks on each corner for mating nucs this spring. Of course hidden out of site. Figure 2 rows on nucs, if should hold at least 16. Seems like it got tangled a bit with a tractor and hinges are slightly messed up.


----------



## Goran (Oct 27, 2012)

Buy beer in plastic casket. Drink the beer and you have a nuc stand.


----------



## Goran (Oct 27, 2012)

Other solutions.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks, now I can use the plastic square milk crate to
put my nucs on. Two tying together should make the stand high
enough to keep the critters out. What a great idea!


----------



## Goran (Oct 27, 2012)

beepro said:


> Thanks, now I can use the plastic square milk crate to
> put my nucs on. Two tying together should make the stand high
> enough to keep the critters out. What a great idea!


Between milk and beer I choose beer. 

Also cause is for separate nucs each stand, You can place them in different directions and distances to have less problems with queens returning from mating. Not less worthy to mention, these caskets are light and easy to move around. Not interesting to thieves. Cost " a nickle"..
Bad side, I might get beer stomach to supply enough stands..


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

Designed to simplify ant proofing vulnerable nucs. Made out of 1/2" EMT tubing and scrap. Cut EMT at 40" to generate 3 leg arches per length of EMT. Use conduit bender to fabricate. Units can be stacked between nuc seasons.








My friend's mating nucs are hung from a pipe T'd at the top and supported by a 5 gal bucket filled with cement to socket the pipe. Keeps ants at bay from highly vulnerable mating nucs.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

You are creative, JW.
Next year going to try the 5 gal. method with a brick inside.
I say use whatever that is stable enough. 
The 10 gal. black plastic landscape flower pots come to mind.
Even a big flower pot will do.


Here is an orange one:


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

>The 10 gal. black plastic landscape flower pots come to mind.

The problem with a nursery pots turned upside down is that the up turned rim will fill with water and become a drowning moat for the bees. Drill a few holes into them for drainage.


----------



## capitalbeesupply (Jul 28, 2013)

You can generally find aluminum dunnage racks that are used in the restaurant business for reasonable prices if you don't want to build something yourself. They are typically 8" high and come in different lengths and widths. Many are aluminum, some are heavy plastic like plastic pallets. If you Google dunnage rack you'll see what they are. There is a very wide range of prices for similar racks, so you have to shop around if it is the way you decide to go.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

beefarmer said:


> does anybody have a good way to put nuc boxes up off the ground on some sort of stand they build. question is nucs are like 22 inches long, thought build a stand out of like 4x4 legs and 2x6 sides and ends, would be sturdy enough, but seems it won't be wide enough and might tip over. was thinking a stand long enough to line up 8 or 10 nucs on each stand? looking for good ideas


Make some double H hive stands out of 2X6X8 pressure treated lumber. That should do the trick.

Or get a bunch of warehouse pallets.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Very good idea, Ollie!

Now I have an ant proof flower pot stand for my
nucs. Just run a piece of aluminum tape around the
lower end of the pot and you will have an instant water filled
ant proof stand. Maybe I should use some cheap oil to fill in the
perimeter, right. Need to get more free pots on a yard sale here.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

I like using brackets and hanging from fences. My back loves these.



















I bolt the brackets using a machine screw and big fender washers. I've never had one fail with weight yet. It can sag with a larger box or a supered box, but a rachet strap tossed around the hive and snugged up will straighten it up perfectly. 










Here's on hanging off the archery target, prepped for wintering 










Supered & strapped up for over wintering. The straps not only keep it fro sagging, they keep the horses from the other side from playing with the lids.










Here's my little helper checking out the feeding shim for a fence hung divided nuc. :










Hanging off the raspberry supports. You get the idea. Any place that can support a bracket is fair game.










I have lots of photos from beekeepers around the world. This one makes my back hurt just looking at it. Besides I have woodland ants that would love nucs laid directly on the ground.










I _particularly _like the pipe stands. Still on the look out for salvaged pipe. This will be my next improvement around here if I can handle further expansion.


----------

